# Pandora and Pioneer network receiver VSX-1022



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not able to sign up to my Pandora account, I get this message here. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Could be a number of things- My Pioneer was having trouble accessing the internet initially... I changed the IP address in the menu system to 192.168.1.8 and now it's fine , but it could be your router / firewall denying access ...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Can you provide any info on how your Pioneer is connected to your internet service

what internet service ?

what router ?


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

Their is a firmware update that takes care of issues with Pandora. I think it was released about a year ago.

My VSX-52 wouldn't connect either until it was installed.

Go to pioneerelectronics.com and look for your model. Should see update downloads and instructions on how to download the update.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's the link to the update from Pioneer, best of luck.

Firmware update to add HTC Connect and to resolve an issue connecting to Pandora's server


----------

